# Where is the cheapest place to get the Buon Vino Super Jet Filter?



## abefroman (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is the cheapest place to get the Buon Vino Super Jet Filter?

After any cheaper/better ones?


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 29, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get the Buon Vino Super Jet Filter?
> 
> After any cheaper/better ones?



Not sure about he cheapest, likely is close but I would check with George at http://www.finevinewines.com . He is one of the site sponsors and has a lot of really good deals.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Where is the cheapest place to get the Buon Vino Super Jet Filter?
> 
> After any cheaper/better ones?



IMO if you want cheap, go do your homework and look! Then when you have an issue consider the source. If you want good quality merchandise and a very reasonable price and phenomenal customer service use our sponsors. Thats why we have them. If there is any problem with the product they'll stand behind it and take care of you.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 29, 2010)

abe:

Why the Super Jet? Your signature lists batches up to 6 USG. If you're not planning to go larger, the Mini Jet should do, and cost less.

Steve


----------



## abefroman (Dec 29, 2010)

cpfan said:


> abe:
> 
> Why the Super Jet? Your signature lists batches up to 6 USG. If you're not planning to go larger, the Mini Jet should do, and cost less.
> 
> Steve



Thanks! I think I'll go with the Mini.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 29, 2010)

I totally misread that post I thought you were looking for a filler. Sorry about that. I used the mini jet for several years and am very happy with it. As a matter of fact when I was thinking about the super even George told me I only needed the mini.


----------

